# Ford 4000 3 cylinder Injector pump issue



## ww1139

Here is a problem that i am experiencing, i recently replace the top injector pump gasket and all associated washers, and o rings, and reassembled, that was very simple, only problem now is i am not able to pull the kill button to kill the engine, although the linkage is moving the lever on the injection pump, could someone, tell me or explain to me what i need to do to get this working again, Thanks to all that reply


----------



## Ed_F

I think you are saying that you can pull the kill cable and the linkage on the pump moves, but the engine continues to run (fuel is not shut-off). 

Check that the kill lever on the pump goes up against the mechanical stop on the pump when you pull the kill cable. If not, simply loosen the clamp on the cable sheath and adjust it till it does.

Otherwise, your problem is probably internal. Give me as much detail as possible regarding what you did pertaining to the kill lever and associated parts, and I'll contact a friend who is an expert on pumps to get his comments. Please provide make (should be a CAV) and model number of your pump. Should be on the metal ID tag on the pump.


----------



## ww1139

What happen was the throttle linkage was leaking around the base that goes into the housing, so i thought maybe tighten it a little would stop it from leaking, but instead twisted the nut off, so i order another one with all the gasket for just the top section, and i replaced it along with all of the o-rings, washer, now that i have it reassemble it runs fine, just when i pull out on the kill switch it does not kill the engine, and it is turn and hitting the stop, i actually haft to put in gear to stall it, i also notice that the lever that the cable hooks to while i had it apart was like a cam that rotates to kill the engine, really not sure where it's suppose to be position if any help or diaphram to show would help


----------



## Ed_F

I contacted my buddy with your comments. He is an expert with injection pumps. Here is what he said:

"He didn't "engage" the shut off lever "TITTY" with the shut off bar.. Pretty easy fix.. he shouldn't have any problems figuring it out.. seeing he already had the top cover off.." 

I told him it was a CAV pump. Hope that is correct. If you can't figure it out, please provide your pump make and model number, and I'll go back to him. 

I've attached parts diagrams for the injection pump on a Ford 4000, 3 cylinder from the New Holland Online Parts Store. Referring to the Pump diagram, I THINK he is saying that the little "titty" on shaft #79 stabs into a hole on lever #78.

Also try this site on the internet for a CAV rebuild manual (copy & paste into your browser):

http--I-36.com-manuals-CAV-DPA-Pump-Rebuild-Manual.pdf

Good Luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## ww1139

Thanks buddy i did as was said, and what i have found the slider that shuts off fuel is a flat slider, and the throttle that rotates is like a cam that turns the slider to where it kills the fuel supply, and what had happen was the cam was at a 180 degree, and wasn't even engaged into the slider that shuts off the fuel, it was as your buddy said an easy fix, i appreciate the help, Thanks again


----------



## jwjsr

ww1139 said:


> Here is a problem that i am experiencing, i recently replace the top injector pump gasket and all associated washers, and o rings, and reassembled, that was very simple, only problem now is i am not able to pull the kill button to kill the engine, although the linkage is moving the lever on the injection pump, could someone, tell me or explain to me what i need to do to get this working again, Thanks to all that reply


I am fixing to do this, How did you figure out which parts to replace. you don't happen to have a list do you? 
I know i will replace the 4 o-rings for the the throttle and cutoff shafts and the top cover gasket but I was wondering if there are other parts i should replace while I'm in there. My tractor runs really well but its leaking and i think it is coming from the throttle shaft and requires a shot of starting fluid to start sometimes.


----------



## Ed_F

Howdy jwjsr,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

I would go with the O-rings and gasket, and get any other parts if you see something that needs replacement. 

The follow-up post by ww1139 indicated that he had twisted off the throttle shaft while over-tightening the nut on it, so he had to replace the shaft.


----------



## Penny

I need to take the fuel pump out of my ford 3 cylinder diesel I managed to detach it but when I slid it back it hits the piece behind it and the shaft is still in enough to prevent me being able to remove it without damage. Can anyone tell me how to remove it?
Thanks for the help


----------



## sixbales

Hello Penny,

Welcome to the Forum.

Always mention your tractor model number, and any other pertinent details such as type injection pump you are dealing with. Since you attached to this post, I assume you have a Ford 4000 tractor with a CAV pump. 

There is a small access cover up front on the timing gear cover that you must remove to unbolt the pump hub from the timing/drive gear. See item #38 to the attached parts diagram. 

On my tractor, the radiator shroud makes it too tight to work in. Your's may allow enough room. But it will be tight quarters to work in. Take care not to damage the radiator fins - very delicate. On mine, I would have to pull the hood, etc., to get to the radiator shroud. It's been a long time since I've done this job.

Once you remove the access cover (5 bolts), there are 3 bolts attaching the timing gear to the pump. Secure the pump so you don't drop it after unbolting it.

Hopefully, you didn't get too rough trying to pull the pump with the gear attached. Under normal circumstances, the pump drive gear is contained within the timing cover and should not not jump/skip a tooth. The pump hub has an alignment pin and fits on the drive gear only one way. 

I was helping a guy that got too rough trying to pull the pump with the gear attached, and he managed to skip 2 teeth on the timing gear. That makes extra work. It's always best to have a shop manual and review the job before starting.


----------



## drs1023

Hello all - I just registered and hope you don't mind my hijacking this thread for a related question. My late 60's Ford 4000 Industrial backhoe with the 201 engine has fuel problems. It will only start now if pulled off, then it is only hitting on one, sometimes two, cylinders. Will a rebuild kit for the injector pump help this tired ole' tractor or am I looking at a new injector pump? I have cleaned the injectors and cleaned the tank, lines, new filter, etc. This winter's project is an engine rebuild - I've owned this tractor for almost 30 years and know it didn't go bad overnight. It's been on a steady downhill slide for a decade or more.


----------



## harry16

Hello drs1023,

The first thing to do is to pull the injectors and have them professionally tested and rebuilt as necessary by a shop. This may cure the "miss" you are experiencing. 

I'm sure that you can get a rebuild kit for your injection pump, but most guys have this rebuild work done by professionals. I had my pump & injectors rebuilt by a pro 25 years ago, and they are still working fine.


----------



## Kevin maccree

Ed_F said:


> I contacted my buddy with your comments. He is an expert with injection pumps. Here is what he said:
> 
> "He didn't "engage" the shut off lever "TITTY" with the shut off bar.. Pretty easy fix.. he shouldn't have any problems figuring it out.. seeing he already had the top cover off.."
> 
> I told him it was a CAV pump. Hope that is correct. If you can't figure it out, please provide your pump make and model number, and I'll go back to him.
> 
> I've attached parts diagrams for the injection pump on a Ford 4000, 3 cylinder from the New Holland Online Parts Store. Referring to the Pump diagram, I THINK he is saying that the little "titty" on shaft #79 stabs into a hole on lever #78.
> 
> Also try this site on the internet for a CAV rebuild manual (copy & paste into your browser):
> 
> http--I-36.com-manuals-CAV-DPA-Pump-Rebuild-Manual.pdf
> 
> Good Luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Kevin maccree

Hello I’m new here I to have an old ford 3 cylinder with cav pump the short it’s been parked for 3 months with kill cable/lever in kill position when I went to use would not start I have checked everything and no fuel to injectors is it possible shut off bar item 78 is stuck? And can I remove top to fix on tractor? Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc

It IS a diy job but.. not knowing your mechanical experience I would say, IDK.
They usually leak once u bust the top off, so its best to have a top cover gasket handy. 
They sell a "mini kit" for top cover leaks on ebay.. 9-12.00
& its always a good thing to replace the orings on the shafts while your "in there",,


----------



## Kevin maccree

Thank u for reply so soon, I can’t figure out how lever itme 78 is operated by item 79 IPL doesn’t show these items together or how it operates ie little titty has flat side that push’s to side or forward or aft...


----------



## thepumpguysc

Once u SEE IT you'll understand..
WAIT until u get the gaskets & orings... No sense in opening it up & getting stuff inside of it..


----------



## dry root farm

thepumpguysc said:


> Once u SEE IT you'll understand..
> WAIT until u get the gaskets & orings... No sense in opening it up & getting stuff inside of it..


how much and to get simms p4665 rebuilt











/


----------



## Bigblue7000

Hi I have a ford 3600 with cav pump, I'm getting air instead of fuel to the front injector. White smoke and a miss while running


----------



## thepumpguysc

The CAV pump has 1 pumping unit that supplies all the cylinders, so it’s unlikely the pump..
It might b a stuck open injector pushing compression back up thru the injector.?
Swap the injector to another hole and see if the problem follows the injector..
Good luck


----------



## Bigblue7000

thepumpguysc said:


> The CAV pump has 1 pumping unit that supplies all the cylinders, so it’s unlikely the pump..
> It might b a stuck open injector pushing compression back up thru the injector.?
> Swap the injector to another hole and see if the problem follows the injector..
> Good luck


Replaced with new injector same issue


----------



## thepumpguysc

It’s probably time for a compression test.??
I’d b happy to look at the pump for u, if your in the States..but there’s no sense in doing that before a compression test..


----------



## Bigblue7000

Found the problem I believe, the filter housing is cracked got a new one on the way


----------

